# Front end vibration



## robthebert (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have a 95 gxe and im trying to pinpoint this front end vibration issue. What ive doen so far is had the cv axle replaced, front end alignment; both by pep boys. I also have had all tires reballanced and rotated, I even rotated the tires a few times to see if anything changed and nothing did. Before the alignment the car pulled to the right, more so at higher speeds. Also the driver side shakes or vibrates. It really dosnt start to vibrate until i hit just over 65 mph and more so above that. Even after the alignment it still pulls to the right. The driver cv axle was bad so thats why I replaced it. I lnow its not the bearings cause I jacked it up and already tried to move the wheel around and there was no play. I need to get it fixed, I travel to California and Arizona back and forth on the weekends. Any ideas would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## Z-man (Sep 2, 2006)

This is almost funny because I have the exact same car and I am getting a weird vibration at about 80mph. Although it seems really prevalent on rougher roads. I installed some plastic bushings in my car so I know that in itself can cause more vibrations but I think the vibrations shouldn't cause your steering wheel and shifter to vibrate as if your car is falling apart. For example, I drove my car to Disneyland and it is about 30 min away from where I live. When on the freeway going 80 mph my air freshener that was hanging from my shifter started slapping the hell out of my shifter boot at such a force I had to take it off and throw it under my seat. I just knew my wife was going to complain about the vibration but apparantely should could not feel it. She said the ride was great so I just continued putting some work on a Mazda 6 and a brand new Infiniti G35.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

robthebert said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a 95 gxe and im trying to pinpoint this front end vibration issue. What ive doen so far is had the cv axle replaced, front end alignment; both by pep boys. I also have had all tires reballanced and rotated, I even rotated the tires a few times to see if anything changed and nothing did. Before the alignment the car pulled to the right, more so at higher speeds. Also the driver side shakes or vibrates. It really dosnt start to vibrate until i hit just over 65 mph and more so above that. Even after the alignment it still pulls to the right. The driver cv axle was bad so thats why I replaced it. I lnow its not the bearings cause I jacked it up and already tried to move the wheel around and there was no play. I need to get it fixed, I travel to California and Arizona back and forth on the weekends. Any ideas would be great. Thanks in advance


Do you have any shack in the steering or just in the body?

Try swapping the two front tires from one side to the other. If your pull changes at all you have a tire or wheel issue. I know many shops will do a rotate and balance without watching the tire and wheel for any signs of the wheel or tire for being out of round or lateral movement. I have also seen many guys just slap weights on the wheel and not recheck the balance after putting the weights on.


----------



## Z-man (Sep 2, 2006)

Update: I ran my car on a different freeway and I had no problems with extreme vibrations. It still vibrated, but it was not enough at all for it to be very noticeable or annoying. My guess is that Nissans seem to have a grip of road feedback because I've heard people with Maxima's and even 350z's complain about the same thing. But clearly, in my case it all depends on how bad or how the road is made.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

are you running 16 inch wheels?


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

sounds like your concern is based on road conditions mostly, however if it continues to be a problem, or for someone else looking into a similar situation, i second what spat said. i use to work at pep boys, and i know many of them have just a basic balancer, which does not account for tire runout. try going somewhere that advertises 'road force' wheel balancing. i know discount tire offers it, but others do as well.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

You should try and run as much rubber on your rims too, it absorbes the impact


----------

